

Germany's former biggest social network gives up [german] - neXter
http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/web/netz-fuer-schueler-keine-hoffnung-mehr-fuer-studivz-a-838115.html

======
neXter
English Translation (by Google):
[http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=de&tl...](http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=de&tl=en&u=http%3A%2F%2Fviewtext.org%2Farticle%3Furl%3Dhttp%253A%252F%252Fwww.spiegel.de%252Fnetzwelt%252Fweb%252Fnetz-
fuer-schueler-keine-hoffnung-mehr-fuer-studivz-a-838115.html%26format%3D)

